# My original and unique enclosure. Check it out (:



## CameronJayBauer (Jul 25, 2016)

I've been meaning to post about this forever now, finally getting around to it. Between working full time and finding time for sleep, this thing took me and my dad about 2 months. (My dad and I are a bit meticulous, and my dad is somewhat of a perfectionist) Here's the idea we came up with. Technically this is a front load AND a top load 6x3x2.5 plywood enclosure, but it's a different concept than any enclosure I've seen before, an original design as far as I know. 

My main concern when building was accessibility into the enclosure. I didn't want to ever have doors blocking my way. So what we did was put a slot in the 4 posts at the front of the enclosure, then 3 panels of glass were slid in place, and can all be completely removed, leaving the entire face of the enclosure open and accessible. We also threw a door in the top of it for quick access. It's supported by posts in all the corners, with brackets fixed to the bottom, and along the outside perimeter. I wired up a few lamp holders with the cords fed through some vent holes in the side walls, as well as a makeshift humidifier tube fastened to the ceiling of it. Recently added a little higher platform on the side for shade and cover or whatever haha. Oh, and the background for it I had custom made through Vistaprint, and only cost me $40. Ill always put a background in an enclosure, aesthetically it makes a huge difference. 

But yeah, this is my end result and I'm quite proud of it. I'd love to hear what you all think, feedback is always important. Thanks for checking it out


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 25, 2016)

CameronJayBauer said:


> I've been meaning to post about this forever now, finally getting around to it. Between working full time and finding time for sleep, this thing took me and my dad about 2 months. (My dad and I are a bit meticulous, and my dad is somewhat of a perfectionist) Here's the idea we came up with. Technically this is a front load AND a top load 6x3x2.5 plywood enclosure, but it's a different concept than any enclosure I've seen before, an original design as far as I know.
> 
> My main concern when building was accessibility into the enclosure. I didn't want to ever have doors blocking my way. So what we did was put a slot in the 4 posts at the front of the enclosure, then 3 panels of glass were slid in place, and can all be completely removed, leaving the entire face of the enclosure open and accessible. We also threw a door in the top of it for quick access. It's supported by posts in all the corners, with brackets fixed to the bottom, and along the outside perimeter. I wired up a few lamp holders with the cords fed through some vent holes in the side walls, as well as a makeshift humidifier tube fastened to the ceiling of it. Recently added a little higher platform on the side for shade and cover or whatever haha. Oh, and the background for it I had custom made through Vistaprint, and only cost me $40. Ill always put a background in an enclosure, aesthetically it makes a huge difference.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm sold. It's beautiful. My only question is fi any danger fo misting contacting electric lights? That question aside, you made a great home that will last through adulthood.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Jul 25, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Well, I'm sold. It's beautiful. My only question is fi any danger fo misting contacting electric lights? That question aside, you made a great home that will last through adulthood.


Yeah I thought about that and it was a concern at first. But the day bulbs are farther away from the mist and it doesnt mist at night. Plus all the holes direct it downward, and I never run it at a high enough level for the water to hit the day bulbs, idk if i even could get it to mist that much haha. But yeah its never caused any problems


----------



## Magnus Boden (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks great nice job.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Jul 27, 2016)

Magnus Boden said:


> Looks great nice job.


Thank you. Ive been meaning to post some pictures of the construction


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention my dad is a quadriplegic, so that adds to the time it took. But he's still a badass! Haha, he never lost his skills.


----------



## Monica Markel (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes. Its beautiful! Great job!


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Jul 28, 2016)

Monica Markel said:


> Yes. Its beautiful! Great job!


Thank you so much  hard work pays off!


----------

